# Replacement question



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

To install a new door lock knob on my 05 GTO, does the door panel have to come off. Since my original knob is stripped(pulls right off when i unlock the door manually), i found a replacement but wasn't sure how to install and didn't really want to mess with taking off the panel.
Thanks


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

No, you wont have to pull the panel off. Take a small screwdriver and pop the red tab off of your button a little ways, then the button will come up easily (or just pull since yours comes off). To get the new button to stay, press the red clip over the rod of the lock mechanism.


----------



## FD Prez (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks much. I'll give that a try once I find a replacement.


----------

